# Driver Charged After Hitting Raynham Cop



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Driver charged after hitting Raynham cop*
By Jessica Fargen
Friday, March 11, 2005

A veteran Raynham cop and father of two was run down by an alleged drunken driver and is recovering from a concussion, police said.

Officer Steve Morin, 40, was struck about 12:30 a.m. yesterday on King Phillip Street when a car driven by Lynn Bombardier hit him from behind as he was walking near an accident scene, said Lt. Al Smith.

``It was an eye-opener for a lot of the guys who had never been through anything like this,'' Smith said. ``It really does a number on you.''

Bombardier, 44, was arraigned yesterday on charges of operating under the influence, operating to endanger, speeding and crossing the center line.

She was released after posting $1,000 bail.

Morin was on patrol early yesterday morning when he stopped at an earlier accident scene, where two police cars had parked. He was walking near the scene when he was struck.

Smith said Morin, a 20-year veteran, has a concussion and received stitches in his face.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Officer: 'All I Know Is I Was Hit From Behind'
Car Allegedly Driven By Drunken Man Strikes Officer

PROVIDENCE -- A Raynham, Mass. police officer spoke from his hospital bed Thursday after being hit by an alleged drunk driver.

Officer Steve Morin was hit by the car while walking to his police cruiser.

"I don't remember hearing the car, seeing the car. All I know is that I was hit from behind," Morin said. "They say I'm lucky to be alive. I'm walking and breathing on my own, so they said I'm lucky to be doing that." 

Lynn Bombardier, 44, of Raynham, was driving the car that hit Morin. The accused man faces a list of charges, including driving under the influence.

Morin was flown to a Boston hospital for treatment.


----------



## yutyut1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Officer Steve Morin...... Best wishes to a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Thank goodness he's going to be okay! Speedy recovery Steve!!

http://enterprise.southofboston.com/articles/2005/03/11/news/news/news11.txt

Raynham cop recovering after being hit

By Terence J. Downing, Enterprise staff writer
RAYNHAM - A police officer struck by an accused drunken driver early Thursday morning is recovering from head injuries, police said.

Officer Steven Morin is talking and called the police station Thursday from his hospital bed at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston, said Deputy Chief Louis Pacheco.

Pacheco said Morin suffered head injuries in the crash.

"He's very lucky. A few more inches to the center of the car and we'd be talking a different story," Pacheco said.

Morin was working a detail for an earlier accident on King Phillip Street when he was struck by a vehicle operated by Lynn Bombardier, 44, of 412 King Phillip St., police said.

Officer James Gilrein, also working the detail, reported the accident at 12:25 a.m. The Fire Department and Sgt. James Donovan and officer Thomas Clark responded to the scene.

Morin was taken to Morton Hospital and Medical Center and was later airlifted by MedFlight to Boston.

Pacheco said Morin never saw the car coming.

"He was hit from behind," Pacheco said.

Morin was thrown into the air and landed face down on the asphalt, Pacheco said.

Pacheco said Bombardier continued driving "for a while" after hitting Morin and later stopped.

Bombardier was arrested at the scene and charged with operating under the influence of alcohol, operating to endanger, operating under the influence causing serious injury, marked lanes violation and operating at a speed greater than reasonable, police said.

Bombardier was arraigned Thursday in Taunton District Court and released on $1,000 cash bail.

Raynham police officers Mario Bettencourt and Jeff Crandall of the accident reconstruction team are investigating.

Morin is the second area police officer to be hit by an accused drunken driver in recent weeks.

Taunton Patrolman Christopher DeFortis was driving home from work Feb. 27 when a pickup truck crashed into the rear of his truck on Poole Street.

DeFortis suffered neck, back, arm and eye injuries and remains out of work.

David Hutt, 35, of Pierce Ave., Lakeville, was arrested at the scene on a variety of charges, including operating under the influence of alcohol, operating to endanger and operating unlicensed.
Officer Struck


----------

